# 11 Officers Shot, 5 Fatally, by Snipers Amid Dallas Protest



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Eleven police officers were shot ambush-style, including five fatally, in Dallas Thursday night by at least two snipers, amid a protest against the recent police shootings of two black men...

...Snipers fired from 'elevated positions', picking off officers 'ambush style' during the protest over police brutality...

...officer is seen ducking behind a pillar but being shot by the gunman, who then stands over the cop and pumps another bullet into him...

11 Officers Shot, 5 Fatally, by Snipers Amid Dallas Protest; Standoff Ends - ABC News


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Are that many people just plain wacko with no love of life, even their own? ...... could any of these now common events be staged by the "agenda"?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes A Watchman. 

Specifically, many inner city black Americans are born into multi generational poverty with no intact family. They are taught (directly and indirectly) by ignorant, resentful, government dependent people that there is no hope; that certain other segments of the populace are out to get them and the only way out is crime, sports or entertainment.

Lyndon Johnson was right in his prediction.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

anybody still think the political conventions will go down peacefully?

I'm thinking TET offensive attack on the GOP convention center .....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Are that many people just plain wacko with no love of life, even their own? ...... could any of these now common events be staged by the "agenda"?


You can be absolutely sure there is a not so hidden agenda at work here, on many different levels.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

False Flag? As the date of the election gets closer, do we get closer to martial law? I pray for the families.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just a thought....

Cops shooting unarmed folks....

Years ago, Affirmative Action was put into play with police....entrance exam test scores were lowered so the forces could be more diverse.

Those lowered test scores applied to everyone applying. So, "dumber" people of all colors were allowed on the force.

The Supreme Court recently upheld an Affirmative Action case in Texas. The ruling pretty much said....diversity is more important than merit/smarts.

You reap what you sow. When you expect/demand less of people, that's exactly what you get. You can't have it both ways. Liberals have opted for diversity. Society pays the price.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry for the dupe, folks.

I didn't see Chippers earlier post on this subject.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

My heart and prayers are out to those officers and families, but to the point of a false flag op or something else. Before this happened yesterday our head security officer Hillary was at the top of the news cycle all about all of her issues, now this happened, and she goes to the back of the bus. Too many weird things keep happening.

I don't know the exact words or who to credit this too but it goes something like this.

ONCE is normal.
TWICE is coincidence
THREE TIMES is enemy activity.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> anybody still think the political conventions will go down peacefully?
> 
> I'm thinking TET offensive attack on the GOP convention center .....


Perfect for Obama to declare marshal law and become El Preidente for life.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm at a loss for words. RIP to the Officers and condolences/prayers for their family, friends, and coworkers. I'll try to comment on this later but for now my emotions are running a bit too high and I don't want to make foolish statements.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Sorry for the dupe, folks.
> 
> I didn't see Chippers earlier post on this subject.


Never, ever post before your caffeine to blood ratio is right! :vs_coffee:

Closing thread to cut down on confusion.


----------

